# 2015 Sportsman 18 Island w/ F90 Yamaha - $21,998.00



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

*2015 Sportsman 18 Island Bay
2015 Yamaha F90LA
2015 Magic Tilt Single Aluminum

Options on this boat:*

Factory Bimini Top - White
New Stereo Headunit w/ 2 New speakers
Humminbird Helix 5 GPS/FF 
60 Hours on entire package

*On sale for $21,998.00 + TTL










































*


----------

